

IOS 7 isn’t bad, change is just difficult - owenwil
http://owened.co.nz/ios-7-isnt-bad-change-is-just-hard

======
philthesong
I'm using iOS7 and browing web through safari on iphone 4. I like it very
much, but I think there is some disharmony with iOS 6 apps right now.
Honestly, browing with safari is suprisingly awesome.

